# Grinder Advice/Help



## blip (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello. I'm looking to upgrade from my Hario hand grinder to something a bit more serious. I've got a budget of about £100-£150 and the grinder will be mostly used for filter/drip coffee like aeropress and cafetiere. I saw an Iberital grinder on eBay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Iberital-coffee-grinder-with-Dropbox-/321950951935?hash=item4af5c5a9ff:g:M-MAAOSw5IJWcay9. Does anyone have any experience of this grinder? Is it worth the listed price? If not do you have any recommendations of grinders to look at in this price range?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At that price, with the knockbox included its a good buy (as you would be able to sell the knockbox on for a decent price if you didn't want it

The grinder is capable of grinding for espresso and filter coffee.

They are often used in catering so may be used and the burrs may need replacing. Always a gamble but you might be in luck.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

£150 gets you a brand new Lido 3.


----------



## blip (Dec 26, 2015)

Brilliant! Thanks for the help.


----------

